
Are TUI email clients dead in 2020? - zoid_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_(email_client)
======
eesmith
Drew Devault promotes using aerc as a text email client, especially for
working with git patches - [https://aerc-mail.org/](https://aerc-mail.org/)

~~~
eesmith
typo: "Drew DeVault" has a "V" not "v".

------
zoid_
Back in the days before the popularisation of webmail I used (Al)pine email
client and found it way more convenient to ssh into a box to manage emails vs
managing desktops email clients on different local machines.

For the past 8 years or so I've been stuck using gmail and have tried a few
desktop clients, all of them feeling a little sluggish (especially electron
apps).

Do pine/mutt have real users in 2020? Are they exclusively for the super nerdy
who have complex configurations to enable them to manage their attachments on
remote servers?

What email client do you use?

------
brudgers
Please don't editorialize titles because it is discouraged by the site
guidelines.

